# Simple stand for LED finger lights



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I found a cheap and quick solution for a simple stand for those LED finger lights. See the pictures.









A bag of these is cheap - about three bucks.









Start with what's on the left, bend it into what's on the right.









The finger lights I got have a rubber band on them, mount them to the stand like this.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Or like this.









A few minutes later and I've got 24 of them!


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great idea! How long do the finger lights last and where did you get them? Jeff


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

3 or 4 for $1....I got mine at Target but you can order them anywhere....


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I ordered a bunch of them from a seller on ebay. I paid about eight bucks for 24. I haven't found out how long they last, but they have one led and three small button batteries, so they should make it through the night.

More batteries are easy to order off of ebay, too.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

So we had our week-before-Halloween haunted yard walk, and I got to try these out. They start out OK but brightness fades after a couple of hours. A disappointment.

However, the LED spotlights I made, using 3 ultra-bright LEDs, and based on the design at cindybob.com, and wired according to the suggestion at the LED circuit wizard, were absolute champs!


----------

